# Is my Coralife fixture HO or NO?



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

In an equipment swap, I received a 48" two tube T5 Coralife fixture. It works, but both tubes need to be replaced. I cannot find a model number or wattage rating any where on the fixture.

The old tubes are an Actinic F28-T5-BP and a 10,000K with an unreadable model number. The tube labels do not indicate HO or NO.

So, which is it? I am planning to buy one 6,700K tube and one 10,000K tube to use on my tank (planted of course!). But obviously I need to know whether to buy HO or NO tubes.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Michael,

If the bulbs are about 46" they are standard T5 not T5HO. The F28-T5 means they are 28 watt T5 bulbs. If the fixture was T5HO the bulbs would be 54 watts with a nomenclature like FL54-T5HO.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks! Are T5 NO and T5 HO tubes slightly different lengths? The reason I ask is that I also got two 24" Coralife fixture which have T5 HO tubes in them, but the lights are very dim. Could this be because the previous owner put HO tubes in NO fixtures?

Sorry, but in this hobby one answer always seems to lead to another question.

--Michael


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Michael,

I am not that familiar with T5 verses T5HO lengths. Most electrical equipment has a nameplate with the rating information on it, what do the ones your 24" fixtures say?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

A 54w T5HO bulb is 45.8" long.

I tried attaching a GE pdf that shows T5 HE and HO bulb facts but it was too big to be allowed to upload.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> I am not that familiar with T5 verses T5HO lengths. Most electrical equipment has a nameplate with the rating information on it, what do the ones your 24" fixtures say?


That's the problem, I cannot find any such label on the fixtures. I have not tried disassembling them yet.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Newt said:


> A 54w T5HO bulb is 45.8" long.
> 
> I tried attaching a GE pdf that shows T5 HE and HO bulb facts but it was too big to be allowed to upload.


That is the length of the tubes in the 48" fixture, which have the "F28" designation, which we think means 28 watts, or NO.

Could you post a link to the GE pdf?

Thanks!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I have the pdf on my computer but will see if I can find it online or look up the info in the data.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I Googled F28T5.
Here is a link for one of the hits> http://www.lightingsupply.com/F28T5-830-SRC.aspx

It is an N.O. bulb; same length. Different cathode and ballast.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hmmm, let me describe the fixture. It is about 1" thick, 3" wide, covered in black aluminum. The tubes are very close together, and the reflector is a mylar-like material with a mirror finish. It has no mounting legs, or anywhere to attach them. It does have a metal rod extension that slides out of one end, adjustable to fit the width of the tank. There is an acrylic splash guard over the tubes.

--Michael


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

While googling F28-T5-BP I did come across references to coralife fixtures.
You need to buy F28T5 bulbs.
F= fluorescent
28= watts
T= tube
5= 5/8th inch diameter
Im not sure about the BP; probably having to do with it being actinic.
If still in doubt, open up the fixture to look at the ballast. Most say right on it what bulbs they will drive.


----------

